

Ask HN: What are possible ways to get access to Google Glass API? - nelse

I would like to play with Google Glass API but it's only available to developers who have Glass as part of the Explorer Program. I missed Twitter contest too.
======
ben1040
If you don't own Glass, Google currently will not let you have an API key.

However, this guy has been working on trying to replicate the API as closely
as he can though for those who cannot get at the real deal.

<https://github.com/Scarygami/mirror-api>

------
morkfromork
<https://developers.google.com/glass/quickstart/index>

~~~
nelse
But I need API Key to interact with API.

